# RCI Wifi in room and close to airport



## Tee (Dec 21, 2021)

I want a week in a European resort.   I have two requirements.  1. Wifi in my room.  2.  Taxi ride from airport. 

I read many descriptions and information is difficult.   Reviews say that Wifi only is in the lobby. Or Wifi in the room is weak or spotty or an extra expense of no stated amount.  I need to be working from my laptop in my room.  I assume that Europe has good cheap internet access, or maybe not.

Also I don't want to have to rent a care if I don't plan on leaving the resort property all week.  I just want to have to pay for airport transfer to the resort and back.  Some of these resorts seem to be a two or three hour drive from the airport on narrow country lanes.

My RCI points are expiring in April.   I want to use them up in January or February.   Is there a European option?  Must I choose to go to Orlando or Vegas instead?

Also with these ridiculous lockdowns, I need a resort with an on-site restaurant that actually is open.

Please do not my time replying with comments on experiences that are pre-Covid.

Thank you.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2021)

With your restrictions, Orlando or Vegas might be your best choices. OTOH, if you are just going to take a taxi to the resort and stay there, does it really matter? How about Mexico? There should be lots of RCI resorts that fill your requirements.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 22, 2021)

Since Europe was pretty much shut down in January and February last year, good luck finding a TUG member who can answer your demands for specific information. Hope this reply isn’t too much of a time waster!


----------



## kanerf (Dec 22, 2021)

Most European RCI resorts are not in cities but out in the countryside so far from airports and probably spotty WiFi.  There are high cost exchanges that are in hotels in US cities, but I don't know if they have these in Europe.


----------



## Tee (Dec 22, 2021)

Has anyone here stayed at Le Club Mougins, near Nice, France?

*Le Club Mougins by Diamond Resorts*

Free Wi-Fi is available throughout the property.  

Cote D'Azur Airport12 mi 

The apartment is equipped with usb chargers on the walls, flat tvs, dvd player, radio and docking station for iphone. Free wifi (for 3 connections, we were 4 persons so one didn't had wifi). 

tack-on fees were tacky. WIFI, the gym and the safe should all be complimentary. 

Some reviewers have commented on poor WiFi but we found it to be excellent.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 22, 2021)

Would you consider the Algarve ? Or Madeira ?   Wi-fi is fine... and you can take a train  from or  fly to Faro and take a cab/Uber.  Mondi Bellevue. Bad Gastein. Take train from Munich and you can walk to resort after changing trains.
Tough with variant as I don't expect  much to be open in January.


----------

